# 200th post!



## paracordist

Hey guys, I just wanted to say thanks to everybody that has helped me in the past 200 post ,and I would like to give a big thanks to the admin's that help keep this forum going.keep up the good work guys!


----------



## havasu

Excellent...congrats!


----------



## Shooter

Glad you hit it! Not to many people there so far.


----------



## J-Will

Yeah buddy. There should be a club for us


----------



## paracordist

I hear that!!!!


----------



## glock26USMC

Excellent, nice job


----------



## Vin

Congrats. I've been over for a while now, but I am a post *****. Sooooo...


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> Congrats. I've been over for a while now, but I am a post *****. Sooooo...


 Can we haz post ***** club?


----------



## Shooter

It will be limited to those with 500 post or greater....


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> It will be limited to those with 500 post or greater....


 Sorry I'm a *****. I'm ronery, oh so ronery.


----------



## ThreeJ

Wow... I have a ways to go.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Wow... I have a ways to go.


 Get on it!


----------



## Vin

JWILL! How did you beat me!?!

Ha!


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> JWILL! How did you beat me!?!
> 
> Ha!


 lol I didn't know it was a race. I like this forum. Wish it was busier!


----------



## J-Will

hahahahahha I'm dying lmfao 


VIN!!! hahah 
Posts: 4,294,967,295 my butt!!!! Not fair!!!


----------



## glock26USMC

J-Will said:


> hahahahahha I'm dying lmfao
> 
> 
> VIN!!! hahah
> Posts: 4,294,967,295 my butt!!!! Not fair!!!


Being Admin has it's perks


----------



## paracordist

Dang vin you must spend every second of every day on this forum.lol


----------



## ThreeJ

That looks more like the national debt.


----------



## J-Will

glock26USMC said:


> Being Admin has it's perks


 Lol I see that. He thinks he is slick!


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> That looks more like the national debt.


No joke...


----------



## Shooter

Do I need to rebuild post counter?


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Do I need to rebuild post counter?


 What does that do?


----------



## paracordist

ThreeJ said:


> That looks more like the national debt.


Only the national debt is higher.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> Do I need to rebuild post counter?


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## J-Will

......


----------



## ThreeJ

Austin said:


> Do I need to rebuild post counter?


 Just a recount.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Just a recount.


Oh gotcha. No need lol.


----------



## Shooter

We will leave it alone for a bit then... lol.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> We will leave it alone for a bit then... lol.


 His post count seems legit. Did the math, assuming he joined April 1st... 243 posts per second every second until today.. Seems do-able


----------



## Shooter

That does seem legit, but I worry.


----------



## glock26USMC

Austin said:


> That does seem legit, but I worry.


Does raise some red flags


----------



## J-Will

Nah.... I believe him. He wouldnt BS us


----------



## Shooter

True that. I wonder what he's up to right now?


----------



## glock26USMC

That's a good question?


----------



## J-Will

Posting 300/second somewhere in a secret section of the forum.


----------



## Shooter

I'll have to check. 

Nope... nowhere to be found.


----------



## J-Will

Wait, so there IS a secret section of the forum?


----------



## MrParacord

Vin said:


> Congrats. I've been over for a while now, but I am a post *****. Sooooo...


Nice try Vin. LOL! 

Congrats paracordist!


----------

